# What Computer Games Would You Like to See Made into Movies Or TV series ?



## BAYLOR (Jun 6, 2016)

What would be you choices ?


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Straight out the gate - Homeworld (getting the new BSG gritty treatment)


----------



## Allen Teasdale (Jun 6, 2016)

It might just be because I'm playing it right now, but I think something like StarFlight would be brilliant for a TV series.

It takes place in a huge universe full of a bunch of different races (from weak to easily able to wipe you off the map), and a rich history of ancients, and then an old empire, and now the current state of affairs.     There's tons of little quests to take up episodes while working on a couple seasons-long arc of trying to figure out what's destroying solar system after system whipping out all life.     And the twist at the end is probably one of the greatest things I can ever think of happening.

Fun, late 80's fun!   I'm such a dork...


----------



## Khuratokh (Jun 6, 2016)

reiver33 said:


> Straight out the gate - Homeworld (getting the new BSG gritty treatment)


I concur. Homeworld.

Freespace 

Fallout. preferably during 1 and 2 

Planescape torment


----------



## Ray Pullar (Jun 6, 2016)

Deus ex - the original one. Thief.


----------



## Khuratokh (Jun 6, 2016)

Ray Pullar said:


> Deus ex - the original one. Thief.


Starring Keanu Reeves as JC Denton!
Just kidding.
Now that Ghost in the Shell is getting the live action treatment, who knows? It might just happen.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Jun 6, 2016)

For maximum yucks, Steven Seagal.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 8, 2016)

Baldurs Gate, now that would have make a great film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

I would like to see them give Doom another chance as a film . 

Or better yet what not do a Doom tv series ?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 12, 2016)

ooh, some sort of mutated psyche-out version of _Silent Hill _as a big epic HBO series with loads of gore.

And Sean Bean in it again (as he was in the movie) but this time he dies. 'cause that's what his characters always do.


If not that, then _Manic Miner_ reimagined as a gritty kitchen sink drama.

And if not that, then a reality game show where contestants play a real-life version of Sid Meiers _Civilisation. _Played at fast of course, so that we could get to the nuclear weapons bit quickly


----------



## Bugg (Dec 13, 2016)

After the last couple of weeks obsessing over it I have to say The Witcher - although I'm aware there was a short-lived series made years ago, and obviously it was a series of books before it was a series of games.  I could see it working on tv now, though: the episodic nature of the short stories coupled with the over-arching plot of Geralt's search for Ciri, the war in the background, the political shenanigans, the lore, the other characters . . .


----------



## Bugg (Dec 13, 2016)

^^  Erm . . .  

Witcher feature film planned for 2017, will begin a series


----------



## SilentRoamer (Dec 13, 2016)

Skyrim would make a good film. Hero learns dragon powers, dragons and did I mention Dragons?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 13, 2016)

SilentRoamer said:


> Skyrim would make a good film. Hero learns dragon powers, dragons and did I mention Dragons?



Skyrim dragons are a bit stupid though. Virtually unstoppable when flying...then they land and give you a good chance to kill them.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Dec 13, 2016)

Venusian Broon said:


> Skyrim dragons are a bit stupid though. Virtually unstoppable when flying...then they land and give you a good chance to kill them.



That's easy. We give one of them the voice of Sean Connery and then we..... erm.... nevermind....


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 13, 2016)

7 days to die would make a good series, or though it probably would be too similar to the Walking Dead. The Forrest would also make a great series, survival, cannibals, mutants, secret vaults HBO could do wonders with it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2021)

Venusian Broon said:


> Skyrim dragons are a bit stupid though. Virtually unstoppable when flying...then they land and give you a good chance to kill them.



I find that aspect of Skyrim very aggravating.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 22, 2021)

I think Half-Life would be good. It already feels quite cinematic, and the characters are very good for a computer game.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 22, 2021)

Big lover of Half-Life, but you know Hollywood will make Gordon Freeman talk. That'd be like Judge Dredd taking his helmet off.

Dead Space could be a potentially great movie. 
Mass Effect
Metro 2033
I haven't played it yet, but Horizon Zero Dawn looks like a great game.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 22, 2021)

True, and I suppose Bryan Cranstone is getting a bit old for the role. Maybe something that doesn't have established characters but has a distinctive setting would work, like No Man's Sky. Or Tetris.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> True, and I suppose Bryan Cranstone is getting a bit old for the role. Maybe something that doesn't have established characters but has a distinctive setting would work, like No Man's Sky. Or Tetris.



Tetris as movie hm,   I wonder if Michal Bay could do anything with it ?


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 22, 2021)

Well somebody did Battleships!


----------



## AlexH (Feb 22, 2021)

I think it's dangerous territory when beloved games are made into film/TV. I believe a new Mario Bros film is in the works. Netflix were due to make a Legend of Zelda film/series, but Nintendo got cold feet or something. A Zelda film/series has the potential to be epic, though I understand Nintendo being unwilling given past forays for Nintendo franchises in film and TV. The Legend of Zelda cartoon is one of the worst things I've seen, with the American makers somehow thinking a wise-cracking misogynistic Link was a good idea.

A Lylat Wars/Star Fox series would have a lot of potential without as much risk as a Zelda or Mario flop could carry for Nintendo. It comes to mind because Lylat Wars/Star Fox 64 was my first cinematic gaming experience and there looks to be wiggle-room with the characters. The life of an F-Zero racer could be another good one - there are plenty of characters to go at there and the race footage could be awesome (have you seen how good and fast F-Zero GX looks even today, given it's almost 20 years old? I think it ran at 60fps without a stutter).


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm not sure if I would like to see any beloved game turned into a movie. I think that the gaming experience is one that transcends film and brings us closer to how books are enjoyed. They allow you to live the story, and I think that simply cannot be captured through film.

The act of choice is something that films can never replicate. Even netflix's forays into choose your own adventure style games fell a little flat for me, better ones could be done in the future but it would be an awful lot of work.

Some mediocre games could be better served turned into slightly less mediocre films, but that's only because they went the way of thinking that games are like films. As such the games are much more cinematic, give less meaningful choice, and the gameplay is usually fairly boring.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 25, 2021)

I think that's a really good point. One of the reasons I like Half-Life so much is that the setting feels convincing, but that would be very easy to do on screen, and wouldn't mean that the story would be any good (or any different to a lot of other SF dramas). I suspect that a lot of games were and still are inspired by films.

I'd still like to see an adaptation of something ridiculously banal, like a ZX Spectrum game. Tom Cruise _is_ Horace! Tilda Swinton _i_s the proprietor of the ski shop! In Aaron Sorkin's major motion picture adaptation of _Horace Goes Skiing!_


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 25, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> I think that's a really good point. One of the reasons I like Half-Life so much is that the setting feels convincing, but that would be very easy to do on screen, and wouldn't mean that the story would be any good (or any different to a lot of other SF dramas). I suspect that a lot of games were and still are inspired by films.
> 
> I'd still like to see an adaptation of something ridiculously banal, like a ZX Spectrum game. Tom Cruise _is_ Horace! Tilda Swinton _i_s the proprietor of the ski shop! In Aaron Sorkin's major motion picture adaptation of _Horace Goes Skiing!_


Or the more terrifying ZX81 game 3D Monster Maze.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 25, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> I'd still like to see an adaptation of something ridiculously banal, like a ZX Spectrum game. Tom Cruise _is_ Horace! Tilda Swinton _i_s the proprietor of the ski shop! In Aaron Sorkin's major motion picture adaptation of _Horace Goes Skiing!_


It was Amstrad CPC for me but lots of the same games. Raffles could make a great jump-scare horror film. My brother hated that game.

Helena Bonham-Carter as the witch from Cauldron! 

Chase H.Q. featuring Ryan Gosling as the cop, Rosamund Pike as Nancy and Jonny Depp as the villain.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 25, 2021)

Maybe some of the old Lucas art adventure games like monkey Island or grim fandango would be good.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 27, 2021)

Edoc'sil said:


> Maybe some of the old Lucas art adventure games like monkey Island or grim fandango would be good.



Yes, there were some great storylines in these games. Monkey Island is one of the best; I've heard people say that 'Pirates of the Caribbean' is a version of it, but t really isn't. Day of the Tentacle would also make for a great storyline, and Fate of Atlantis is the movie that Crystal Skull should have been.


----------



## Artoriarius (Feb 28, 2021)

Edoc'sil said:


> Maybe some of the old Lucas art adventure games like monkey Island or grim fandango would be good.



When I saw this topic, I immediately thought of _Monkey Island_—I recently got _The Curse of Monkey Island_, and had a blast playing it. Who knows? Given that Disney owns the IP and they’ve got good reasons to move away from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ (Johnny Depp, in particular, is both too much of a scene-stealer and somewhat controversial these days), maybe they’ll actually do it. And while I’m being wildly optimistic, perhaps they’ll add the Big Whoop rollercoaster to Disneyland while they’re at it, although it might be a good idea to leave out the lava dip.



paranoid marvin said:


> Fate of Atlantis is the movie that Crystal Skull should have been.



Agreed—as far as I’m concerned, _Fate of Atlantis_ is the _real_ Indiana Jones IV. _Crystal Skull_ is just a fever dream Indy had after being bitten by a rattlesnake or something.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 28, 2021)

Artoriarius said:


> When I saw this topic, I immediately thought of _Monkey Island_—I recently got _The Curse of Monkey Island_, and had a blast playing it. Who knows? Given that Disney owns the IP and they’ve got good reasons to move away from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ (Johnny Depp, in particular, is both too much of a scene-stealer and somewhat controversial these days), maybe they’ll actually do it. And while I’m being wildly optimistic, perhaps they’ll add the Big Whoop rollercoaster to Disneyland while they’re at it, although it might be a good idea to leave out the lava dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed—as far as I’m concerned, _Fate of Atlantis_ is the _real_ Indiana Jones IV. _Crystal Skull_ is just a fever dream Indy had after being bitten by a rattlesnake or something.




It's incredible isn't it? Here they had a brilliant, funny, interesting story with a great sidekick; who wouldn't be interested in watching Indy travel around the world, trying to find clues to the location of Atlantis? It was there in the palm of their hands, and they totally blew it.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Feb 28, 2021)

Portal and Half-Life would make really interesting movies. I think the Myst game universe would be fun to see as a TV series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 28, 2021)

Laura R Hepworth said:


> Portal and Half-Life would make really interesting movies. I think the Myst game universe would be fun to see as a TV series.



The first two would make spectacular films  and I would love to see Guillermo del Toroor Peter Jackson direct them.

Myst was made to be a tv series.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Mar 1, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The first two would make spectacular films  and I would love to see Guillermo del Toroor Peter Jackson direct them.
> 
> Myst was made to be a tv series.



I read awhile ago that they are possibly going to do Half-Life and Portal as movies, but I've not seen any recent updates on it other than that they still plan to. J.J. Abrams was who I last saw mentioned as directing.

Myst definitely was made for a TV series! It's such a complex universe it has so much potential.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Mar 2, 2021)

Just saw another choose your own adventure style movie game called *Lateshift*, looks interesting.


----------

